# FishForums.com



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Was wondering, Who has the Most posts?

also.. Alot of people tell me alot of different things..

but who has ACTUALLY been here the longest, and still is somewhat active?


Thanks, I was wondering and wondering after a convo with another member about it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think there's any way to find out who has been here the longest. When the forums were taken down by the hacker, I believe the forum was restarted from scratch, and we lost all of that data. I could be wrong, maybe there is a way to find out, but post counts were also lost so I'm guessing the old join date was lost as well.

Other than Mark, I think the consensus from the other thread about this was that Fishdoc is at least one of the oldest active members.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

SueM has here Date from 2004 where as most have it from at least 2005 but many people have been here from before the crash. There is probably no way to find out except from the orginal owner, Mark i think.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmmm
I thought I started visiting the site in the late 90's, but the earliest email I can find in my mailbox with a reference to the site is in 2001.

And there was a fish_doc here when I started (or soon after), I'm not sure if its the same person as fishdoc - although I think the avatar is the same...

Names I remember from way back are Nancy, Jason, PGTropicals, and ggdhazel. Goldfishguy2000 is another , a person that I remember having some disagreements with


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, 2001. I think I got here around 03.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my memory is not the best; but i think i came here in 2003 or 2004...but there are a number of folks that were here long before me.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shev, SAF, I can find out, because people like redpaulhus are still around.

So far redpaulhus has been here the longest. (who is STILL active).

mainly because he responded.

and when was this forum created?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I totally pasted the picture! Nice, nothing like good ol proof D:!

I hope more people come forward with proof or there thoughts.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What are you talking about? What picture?

I've been here since about 2001, I think, or maybe 2002, but only irregularly since I used to travel a lot back then. I left saltwaterfish . com in 2001 and wound up here a couple of months later, but it might have been at the beginning of 2002. I didn't become a regular daily poster until quite a bit after that.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Who has the most posts should not be important. Rather, who has the most helpful and informative posts. I can sit here all day long and post to every thread. What would that prove other than I have too much free time?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

TOS redpaul added a thumbnail of an Old FF email.

and BV thats very true, but I just want to know who out of curiosityyyyyy


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I was here end of 2002, site has gone through alot and changes, ownership, HACKERS, but in the end, its all good 

When do we get our Veteran FF member cards?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah I'm with Marty. we need FFV badges :mrgreen: I don't post as much as some cause uncle sugar keeps me fairly busy but I've been here since '02 sometime. I've moved 4 times and made it through the "crash" and hacker attacker, "fish flake fiasco", and pretty much every other issue the site has had. I did miss the last festivities over the fall winter that lead to the banishment of some of the other long time members but I can talk to that much as, like I said I missed it. Uncle sugar had me hangin out over in the land of the morning calm.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah, remember the late night chats where everyone would get in trouble?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone remember the hacker, that randomly had the cascada song blare on repeat on the homepage? 
Gah, I missed when everyone was banned also, but I was told about it.. blah.
The auction chats were entertaining while they were still running


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah ... the auction chats were pretty schweet. probably don't have the following in chat anymore to make it worth while for folks to put stuff up like that anymore.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

ahahaha cascada hacker I loved that guy, pure genius ;')


----------

